# Bibliothek um *.mp3 Metadaten auszulesen + gute Quellen ?



## NetPerformance (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

Suche opensource Bibliotheken um Metadaten der gängigen Musikformate (*.mp3 ,*.ogg usw.) auszulesen und zu verändern.

Würde mich auch über gute Quellen/Beschreibungen zu diesem Thema freuen.

Gruß und Dank im Voraus
Aaron

Edit: http://javamusictag.sourceforge.net   <--  ist mir empfohlen worden.


----------

